# BBC2 Tonight -5 Dec



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Two documentaries that could be worth watching on BBC2 tonight -
20:00 Jeremy Clarkson: Greatest Raid of All Time 
"The Top Gear presenter explores the story of Operation Chariot, the Second World War commando raid on the French dry dock of St Nazaire in March 1942, which resulted in more than 80 medals being awarded for a seemingly impossible mission. The objective was to deny Germany the ability to deploy the fearsome battleship Tirpitz by destroying the dock gates. Special effects are used to re-create the operation, in which 169 men lost their lives."

This is a repeat, but I for one shall be watching it again. The subject matter is really quite something, and JC does these sorts of documentaries very well in my opinion, wish he did more of them. That's followed by -

21:00 Operation Mincemeat 
"In a documentary based on his book Operation Mincemeat, Ben Macintyre presents the story of how Britain deceived Hitler into thinking the Allies were planning to invade Greece in 1943, allowing them to land in Sicily - their real target - with minimal resistance. The brainchild of James Bond author Ian Fleming, the deception had been shrouded in secrecy for 60 years, but is thought to have saved thousands of lives."

This is a new programme, but I have seen a write up on it on the Beeb web site and it certainly looks interesting, involving a bright idea on how to deceive Hitler, and the dead body of a tramp.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

iremember the tramp body story. didnt they fill his pockets with battle plans and a letter and drop him in the sea?

there was quite a few things done to fool hitler. i missed one i really wanted to see on britains gorilla army.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'd set the HDR for the first one. Needed to as it clashes with X Factor I think.

(Now everyone's thinking: Is he kidding or not?).

Didn't know about the other one though, so cheers for the heads up Mick :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen that Clarkson programme and its very,very good:thumb:Clarkson seems to have a knack for making very good documentaries,Did anybody see "Inventions that changed the world"?He did that in 2002 IIRC and it was a really good series. You can see it here http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inventions+that+changed+the+world+clarkson&aq=f

Back on topic Some seriously brave men who should NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> iremember the tramp body story. didnt they fill his pockets with battle plans and a letter and drop him in the sea?
> 
> there was quite a few things done to fool hitler. i missed one i really wanted to see on britains gorilla army.


Yup, that's it, I was deliberately being a bit elusive as to the plot as my reaction when I saw something like "How the dead body of a tramp deceived Hitler" was along the lines of 'Do what?' and I had to find out more :lol: :thumb:



Viper said:


> Yeah, I'd set the HDR for the first one. Needed to as it clashes with X Factor I think.
> 
> (Now everyone's thinking: Is he kidding or not?).
> 
> Didn't know about the other one though, so cheers for the heads up Mick :thumb:


I couldn't possibly comment on your dodgy viewing habits Viper, seeing as how it's a big week on Correy coming up, and there is a plot apparently to disrupt the one hour live broadcast by people standing outside the set letting off fireworks and singing loudly  Who will die a horrible death? Who will be a hero/heroine? Will Deidre be any more orangey and wrinkley? Will there be loud 'ooohhhs and ahhhhhs in the background as fireworks go off, just as some much loved character carks it? It's unmissable I tell thee  :lol: 



Ross said:


> I have seen that Clarkson programme and its very,very good:thumb:Clarkson seems to have a knack for making very good documentaries,Did anybody see "Inventions that changed the world"?He did that in 2002 IIRC and it was a really good series.
> Some seriously brave men who should NEVER be forgotten.


Spot on :thumb: The story of the mission is just incredible in every way, and bravery beyond belief was displayed by those involved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

he man who never was,that was the film about operation mincemeat very good indeed.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up love these sort of programmes.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cheers, adding both to my PVR for recording :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the heads up, I'll be recording both, :thumb:

Coronation st???:doublesho saddo!!


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got the Clarkson one taped on my freeview from the first time it was aired. What a fantastic story and Clarkson really does do it justice. The stories of bravery in it are mindblowing, not knowing the times of the fuses, the sheer cheek of painting their ship like a German and sailing up the river!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

ianrobbo1 said:


> thanks for the heads up, I'll be recording both, :thumb:
> 
> Coronation st???:doublesho saddo!!


Saddo indeed! I'll have you know all the cool people are streetwise


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah you will be amazed with the bravery of the British when the programme get near to the end.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I remember it being so good I watched it again last night so that's the 3rd time I have seen it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So what did you think of the story/documentary?I think it was really well done and showed some amazing courage.
I do have the highest respect for those very brave men:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I missed the second programme about the decoy dead bloke, as my sister (bloody silly moo) phoned wanting a chat and a whinge about general stuff :wall: Must look for it on iplayer.

The raid on St Nazaire is just an incredible story. The plan was just crazy, yet when offered the chance of leaving the mission without blemish on their service record, no one left. As ever, the survivors are pretty humble and matter of fact about it all as well. True heroes, every one of the men involved.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What about that guy who took on that German Destroyer IIRC with a machine gun on one of there wooden boats,He took 16 shots but still kept shooting.
It was such an heroic thing to the the German Capitan on the Destroyer got in touch with the British to say that that man should get the Victoria Cross which he did but unfortunalty died a short time after.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For those who missed it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Finally got around to watching this last night, and it was a great story which I'd been totally unaware of prior to this, despite having a keen interest in this general subject matter.

JC has his critics, but imo he really does excell at this sort of documentary, and I think he ought to be offered the chance to do more of them by the Beeb.

Well worth catching in iPlayer if you missed it.


----------

